# [SOLVED] Windows vista bsod 0x0000007e



## Wasd231 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi I am having a problem with vista. I get bsod stop code 0x0000007e. the pc is a hp pavilion. amd phenom x4 64 bit. It's vista home premium sp2 4gig of ram 500 gig hard drive. My problem is that it will run for a while then it will blue screen. I suspect it's vista because I can boot Ubuntu off my flash drive and it will work well. When I bought the pc it didn't come with a vista disk so I can't repair vista from that. I did get a vista recovery disk recently and it's no help. Any ideas how to fix this? If you have anymore questions just ask. Thanks.


----------



## SKtech (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Windows vista bsod 0x0000007e*

0x0000007e is usually a faulty driver. There is a free utility available online called bluescreenview. Download that and it should tell you what driver or system file is the culprit. Then you can pinpoint a proper fix.


----------



## Wasd231 (Aug 25, 2011)

I will try tomorrow thank you


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows vista bsod 0x0000007e*

*NOTE:* Please provide the following information for a more detailed response: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Wasd231 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows vista bsod 0x0000007e*

ok im sorry it took so long to respond I have been very busy. I tried that software and the problem is the PCIIDEX.sys driver. I tried those files in the bsod posting instructions and the batch file didnt work. So I dont know what to do. I did get the dump folder though. If I need anything let me know I will try and get it. thanks again for your help.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows vista bsod 0x0000007e*

Looks to me like your Symantec/Norton is the problem.
Please do this:


> *Anti-Virus Removal:*
> Please do the following:
> - download a free antivirus for testing purposes: Free AntiVirus
> - uninstall the *Norton* from your system (you can reinstall it, if so desired, when we're done troubleshooting)
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini010112-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Sun Jan  1 19:05:07.930 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:04.492
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEFA64.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEFA64.SYS
Probably caused by : SYMEFA64.SYS ( SYMEFA64+b93e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_SYMEFA64+b93e
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffffa60`00c7393e fffffa60`01bb80d8 fffffa60`01bb7ab0
BiosVersion = 5.17 
BiosReleaseDate = 04/23/2008
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## Wasd231 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks it's working great now. Thanks so much.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad to hear it! Thanks for letting us know!


----------

